# Grooming parlour in Warrington area?



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

Hi,
My old (ish) border collie needs a bit of a trim and a wash and blow dry (or whatever you call it).
Any ideas where to go in the Warrington area?
Cheers.
Mike


----------



## missmollie (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Mike
We have tried several in the Warrington area and have found Wendys grooming parlour on Orford Lane the best. Smart Paws on Manchester Road are also quite good.


----------



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

Thanks, sorted now!


----------

